# Self Isolation Supplies



## zuludog (Mar 11, 2020)

Who knows where the Corona virus outbreak will lead us?
Well one thing seems clear enough - self isolation is becoming more common, and 'normal' people seem to be stocking up with vast amounts of pasta and rice

But I wonder, can we have some suggestions for supplies for people with diabetes please?
This would, I assume, be various canned, frozen, and packets of food
The isolation period seems to be two weeks, but I was thinking of enough to last 3 or 4 weeks
I'm not really in favour of panic buying, but we might find that the situation is forced upon us, either as individuals or for the population as a whole


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 11, 2020)

Whatever youd normally eat but theres no need for it in my eyes, it just leaves other people in horrible situations and there are extra delivery being done, in China they didnt panic buy and had other methods of getting their supplies so why not just carry on as normal and see how things pan out


----------



## Robin (Mar 11, 2020)

Our village website is already making noises about organising volunteers to drop off food for households which are self-isolating and don’t have friends or family to help out. So no need to stockpile here. I think that’s the way forward, if you live in a community that tends to pull together in a crisis. (I realise not everybody does).


----------



## eggyg (Mar 11, 2020)

You’ve got to remember not everyone is fortunate enough to be able to afford three or four weeks shopping in one go. Just buy what you would normally eat and in those quantities. Panic buying / stockpiling is selfish.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 11, 2020)

eggyg said:


> You’ve got to remember not everyone is fortunate enough to be able to afford three or four weeks shopping in one go. Just buy what you would normally eat and in those quantities. Panic buying / stockpiling is selfish.


<3 exactly this! xx


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 11, 2020)

If you do want to stock up a bit then Jack Monroe has lists on her website for ideas and has a tin can cookbook. Tinned meat and fish are probably the way to go for low carb eating. For most of us just trying to have a few extra days in our cupboards will help take some of the pressure off. I don’t think we could get or store 2 weeks worth of food for our whole family but I am trying to make sure the tins are stocked up and not run down.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 11, 2020)

Well I have seen somewhere this morning that AO are reporting increased sales of chest freezers . Some stores reporting increasing sales of frozen food. 
Only time will tell if all this is needed.
We need to remember some people have problems being able to afford food .


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 11, 2020)

Did shop today, no paracetamol hand gel anti bac soap pasta beans some veg low & many more , plus side in early so toilet roll in ample supply, worker said  mid morning all would be gone.

Refuse to stock up & deny others, selfish imo.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 11, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> Did shop today, no paracetamol hand gel anti bac soap pasta beans some veg low & many more , plus side in early so toilet roll in ample supply, worker said  mid morning all would be gone.
> 
> Refuse to stock up & deny others, selfish imo.


I managed to get some expensive Panodol in Boots, I need it for back pain, but absolutely no paracetamol in any shape or form in Tesco. There was some loo roll but just the cheap stuff, I didn’t buy any because I  didn’t need it and I run out I’ll do what the Muslims do, which TBF is a lot more hygienic!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 11, 2020)

We use Nicky toilet roll that you get in Savers and Farmfoods as it's really good quality and cheap too which is a plus you know with living off £70 a week which £5 odd bus fares come out of straight away to be able to be entitled to the money in the first place, couldnt get that yesterday and only thing available other places was the far more expensice Andrex at over £5 a pack! But needed it so will have to scrimp even more this week all because other people have been selfish


----------



## grovesy (Mar 11, 2020)

I usally have a couple of boxes of Paracetamol in medical stock, so dont need. I was Sainsburys yesterday and they had none at all, a few Ibrufen,  and a few Aspirin.


----------



## Neens (Mar 16, 2020)

Just to remind people on Metaformin not to take Ibuprofen.

Good luck finding paracetamol. 



grovesy said:


> I usally have a couple of boxes of Paracetamol in medical stock, so dont need. I was Sainsburys yesterday and they had none at all, a few Ibrufen,  and a few Aspirin.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Mar 17, 2020)

Neens said:


> Just to remind people on Metaformin not to take Ibuprofen.
> 
> Good luck finding paracetamol.


Not necessarily a problem taking ibuprofen and metformin - below is link to this subject from some years back.
My GP seems happy for me to take ibuprofen for a frozen shoulder.  I usually take paracetamol plus ibuprofen gel, but she didn't see a problem with ibuprofen tablets.









						Ibuprofen?
					

I have pulled a muscle in my back and am finding it rather painful and it is stopping me from sleeping.  I went to Boots today to buy some Ibuprofen tablets.  I decided to pay for them at the pharmacy counter.  The assistant there recognised me and said "Am I correct that you have diabetes?"  I...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Neens (Mar 17, 2020)

silentsquirrel said:


> Not necessarily a problem taking ibuprofen and metformin - below is link to this subject from some years back.
> My GP seems happy for me to take ibuprofen for a frozen shoulder.  I usually take paracetamol plus ibuprofen gel, but she didn't see a problem with ibuprofen tablets.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that.


----------



## Lucylemonpip (Mar 17, 2020)

Went shopping in Sainsbury’s at 7am this morning, as I thought after Boris’ announcement yesterday, there would be even more panic buying and I just wanted to get my usual food shopping. There were a few folk, like me, there when the doors opened and it got busier as time went on. However, there was plenty of fruit and vegetables. Meat shelves were a bit less than full and a lot of frozen food freezers were empty. There were a fair few packets of paracetamol, but less Ibuprofen. No hand sanitisers and a few packets of toilet roll. Kitchen towels were okay. Lots of ordinary milk, but no long-life milk, except for almond and coconut milk etc. There were 2 or 3 big baskets of eggs, unlike yesterday when I went in to get some. So, I need not have got there quite so early. Will go again on Friday and go for 8am and see how that goes.


----------



## ianf0ster (Mar 17, 2020)

Lucylemonpip said:


> Went shopping in Sainsbury’s at 7am this morning, as I thought after Boris’ announcement yesterday, there would be even more panic buying and I just wanted to get my usual food shopping. There were a few folk, like me, there when the doors opened and it got busier as time went on. However, there was plenty of fruit and vegetables. Meat shelves were a bit less than full and a lot of frozen food freezers were empty. There were a fair few packets of paracetamol, but less Ibuprofen. No hand sanitisers and a few packets of toilet roll. Kitchen towels were okay. Lots of ordinary milk, but no long-life milk, except for almond and coconut milk etc. There were 2 or 3 big baskets of eggs, unlike yesterday when I went in to get some. So, I need not have got there quite so early. Will go again on Friday and go for 8am and see how that goes.



Very interesting that according to reports, people seem to be stocking up with the wrong things e.g. Dried Pasta, snack bars and now Ibuprofen - when even French Minister of health agrees with scientists that taking NSAIDS will make Covid19 worse and that Paracetamol is a better choice - if you need to reduce a fever and are OK with this meaning the disease will last longer.
Note this latter effect is due to Fever (within reason) being an important immune system mechanism to fight viral infections.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 17, 2020)

We are just buying our normal foods, and making substitutions where shortages occur.  
Don’t forget a bit for the food bank box if you can.  They are going to be in even greater need, as jobs vanish, and they are looking very empty at present.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Mar 17, 2020)

I don't understand how we are supposed to hold these two ideas in our heads at the same time and also manage to act to agree with both of them.

1. Stocking up on necessities is selfish and we shouldn't do it.
2. We are supposed to stay away from other people because by going out we risk catching and/or spreading the virus.

Surely if we are high risk and need to stay isolated then we need to have supplies to cover this? And I'm not talking about staying indoors for a quarantine type period I'm talking about staying isolated for a long time until this situation is all over with. If people run out of things they need and that causes them to be ill or have a medical emergency they will be putting pressure on services that are already hard pressed and we are being told we need to avoid doing that.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2020)

Just an update the NHS are in fact advising against taking Ibuprofen if you do get symptoms, don't have any links for it I'm afraid, sorry xx


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Mar 17, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> Just an update the NHS are in fact advising against taking Ibuprofen if you do get symptoms, don't have any links for it I'm afraid, sorry xx


Yes - ibuprofen is known to make the coronavirus infection worse.  I read the Italians had found that to be the case.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 17, 2020)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I don't understand how we are supposed to hold these two ideas in our heads at the same time and also manage to act to agree with both of them.
> 
> 1. Stocking up on necessities is selfish and we shouldn't do it.
> 2. We are supposed to stay away from other people because by going out we risk catching and/or spreading the virus.
> ...


1. It's all the ridiculous panic buying and hoarding which is causing the shortages!  If people just shopped as normal then there would be no empty shelves in the supermarkets.  Think of people e.g.pensioners who only get their money once a week and can't afford to stock up, how are they supposed to cope at the moment?
2. Could you not get friends or family who don’t have to isolate themselves to get supplies for you?


----------



## Lucylemonpip (Mar 17, 2020)

Yes, it’s funny how people have whipped up pasta, except spaghetti apparently. Lol. When I went around the freezers, to get my usual salmon fillets, I noticed that frozen chips were nearly all gone. The baked bean section was empty too; I have a single tin left from last year, prior to my diagnosis in December. Maybe people are buying ibuprofen, not because they’ll take it if they get Coronavirus, but because they are fearful it will run out irrespective, so they grab a packet or three, just because it’s there!?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 17, 2020)

I 'State pension' retired in 2010 and it is paid direct into my bank account - I don't think anyone has to collect any state benefit over the counter at a Post Office these days, though you can opt to have it paid fortnightly not 4 weekly.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Mar 17, 2020)

Sally71 said:


> 1. It's all the ridiculous panic buying and hoarding which is causing the shortages!  If people just shopped as normal then there would be no empty shelves in the supermarkets.  Think of people e.g.pensioners who only get their money once a week and can't afford to stock up, how are they supposed to cope at the moment?
> 2. Could you not get friends or family who don’t have to isolate themselves to get supplies for you?


Myself and my husband are the ones who get supplies for my nearly ninety year old mother and all our relatives are a similar age.  We don't do 'friends' - we have moved a lot over the years and all our friends live hundreds of miles away and are scattered around the country.
The people we do know locally are disabled and in a worse position than we are. We are the ones people usually turn to when they need help. We don't get helped by other people. People rely on us - that is why we need to look after ourselves because if we go under there are other people who will be stuck without us.

It is the old ' put your own oxygen mask on before helping others' situation.


----------



## megga (Mar 18, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> We use Nicky toilet roll that you get in Savers and Farmfoods as it's really good quality and cheap too which is a plus you know with living off £70 a week which £5 odd bus fares come out of straight away to be able to be entitled to the money in the first place, couldnt get that yesterday and only thing available other places was the far more expensice Andrex at over £5 a pack! But needed it so will have to scrimp even more this week all because other people have been selfish


So sorry to here this. Got to be extremely hard living off £70 a week at the moment, The selves are just about bare in the shops, and the choice to budget must be worryingly hard.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2020)

megga said:


> So sorry to here this. Got to be extremely hard living off £70 a week at the moment, The selves are just about bare in the shops, and the choice to budget must be worryingly hard.


it's extremely hard living off £70 at anytime with suffering from an eating disorder but really starting to worry the things I do eat aren't available as it will get to the point where I just don't eat xx


----------



## grovesy (Mar 18, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> it's extremely hard living off £70 at anytime with suffering from an eating disorder but really starting to worry the things I do eat aren't available as it will get to the point where I just don't eat xx


Oh sending a hug, hope you can  get what you eat.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Oh sending a hug, hope you can  get what you eat.


Thank you hun xx


----------



## Tee G (Mar 18, 2020)

My local only had wholewheat pasta left (i bought 1 packet as i cant eat more than 30g of it in 1 sitting, will last me 6 months!)  tinned fish : only ones left were tuna in spring water (I love that, so it suited me fine)....Biscuits gone - no worries i make my own sugar free ones now.   Flour and sugar tea gone (again, fine with that, im on ground almond and coconut flour and drink mostly coffee)...so all in all i havent been bothered that much as everyone seems to be going for items i dont have any more!  But was wondering where have all the eggs gone?  Chickens on strike or something?  

But now my son tells me today he cant find ANY nappies - so now me and hubby have to go around looking for nappy pants!  Imagine that, grey haired couple picking up those things - i bet we get a few weird looks LOL


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Mar 18, 2020)

Tee G said:


> My local only had wholewheat pasta left (i bought 1 packet as i cant eat more than 30g of it in 1 sitting, will last me 6 months!)  tinned fish : only ones left were tuna in spring water (I love that, so it suited me fine)....Biscuits gone - no worries i make my own sugar free ones now.   Flour and sugar tea gone (again, fine with that, im on ground almond and coconut flour and drink mostly coffee)...so all in all i havent been bothered that much as everyone seems to be going for items i dont have any more!  But was wondering where have all the eggs gone?  Chickens on strike or something?
> 
> But now my son tells me today he cant find ANY nappies - so now me and hubby have to go around looking for nappy pants!  Imagine that, grey haired couple picking up those things - i bet we get a few weird looks LOL


I think that maybe quite a few parents will be thinking about going back to cloth nappies and sterilising solution before long.


----------



## Tee G (Mar 18, 2020)

Better for the environment anyway!  I had no problem using Terry Nappies (couldnt afford the Pampers - only kept a small pack for when we were out visiting people) - those were the days!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Mar 18, 2020)

Napisan, Baby Burco boiler, and the massive luxury when we eventually got a spin dryer that rinsed, and didn't need to do the whole lot in the sink!


----------



## chaoticcar (Mar 19, 2020)

Went to shop yesterday and a friend wanted some custard powder but the shelf was bare .Who wants to stock up on custard powder ? 
  Carol


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 19, 2020)

chaoticcar said:


> Went to shop yesterday and a friend wanted some custard powder but the shelf was bare .Who wants to stock up on custard powder ?
> Carol


Actually if we'd still had our dog white rice and custard powder would've been at the top of the list of things to make sure we had plenty of as that's what we had to give her during her sickness bouts xx


----------

